# Where is the MAC face chart gallery that used to be in the site's gallery?



## jenniferm1972 (May 21, 2006)

I can't seem to find it anywhere!  There are still a few face charts under "looks" but there used to be so much more in the gallery!  What gives?


----------



## martygreene (May 21, 2006)

Does this thread answer your questions: http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=42004


----------



## jenniferm1972 (May 21, 2006)

Well I wasn't talking about the color stories...that page is still there.  There used to be a MAC face charts in the gallery, and now it seems that I can't find it


----------



## martygreene (May 21, 2006)

Did you check under the user MAC_Looks?


----------



## jenniferm1972 (May 21, 2006)

I've tried that, went to the galler and searched under members for the name Mac_Looks after seeing your answer in another thread.  But I didn't find anything.  Perhaps I'm looking in the wrong place?


----------



## jenniferm1972 (May 21, 2006)

I don't even see that username when I look through the members list....perhaps they've all been removed????


----------



## Pascal (May 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenniferm1972* 
_I can't seem to find it anywhere!  There are still a few face charts under "looks" but there used to be so much more in the gallery!  What gives?_

 
yes your so right, I was looking for the FACE CHARTS too, and I can not find them anywhere, they use to be under Gallery, then MAC FACE CHARTS. We should ask a administrator.


----------



## Janice (May 22, 2006)

The images were removed by the individuals(s) who maintain the MAC_LOOKS account. I'm hoping to have the gallery fixed this week so I can open the MAC Face Charts album up for everyone to contribute to.


----------



## jenniferm1972 (May 22, 2006)

Oh no!  I was truly hoping that they were only gone temporarily due to some updating or something....
Hopefully someone out there had them saved to their hard drive, and will repost them in the gallery
:-(


----------



## mspixieears (May 23, 2006)

I notice you just joined up - if you don't mind me asking, did you view the Gallery as a guest, or as a member? I'm just interested as I thought that only registered members could view the Gallery, but I could be mistaken. :S


----------



## BlahWah (Jul 29, 2006)

Not pestering for it to be done or anything, but just wondering what the status is on the face charts?  I was looking for them cuz I just got my Sweetie Cake Quad.   Again, no pressure!  Just curious.


----------



## insanebeauty27 (Jul 29, 2006)

Not sure if this is what you girls mean, but at the top of the page it says [Depotting] [Looks]!  Click [Looks] and you can see all the looks for the various  collections that came out!

If that is not what you girls are talking about, please ignore!


----------



## insanebeauty27 (Jul 29, 2006)

Click [Looks] at the top of the page!  Is this what you girls are looking for?


----------



## BlahWah (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanks for the help!  Unfortunately that section only has the looks up to a certain time period.  They've been transferred to the Gallery under a "member" called MACLOOKS, but they've been taken off in April/May to be gathered together and updated.  I'm hoping they come back soon! *crossing fingers*  Unless they are back in the gallery and I'm just missing them completely!


----------



## Izbiz23 (Dec 28, 2007)

*I Have Save A load of them on my computer so if you want any or a re looking for a certain one let know (Put 'Mac Face Chart' as the subject if your gonna email me) *
*[email protected]*


----------

